# Tourist Visa Renewal



## somanyquestions (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm currently here on an Employment Visa obtained by my company. My spouse will be coming on a Tourist Visa as she is NOT a passport holder from one of the 33 countries entitled to Vist Visa upon arrival. I understand the Tourist visa is 30 days and extendable once for another 30. Now the question, when the tourist visa expires, does the individual have to leave the country for 30 days before another tourist visa or a visit visa can be arranged? I'm just concerned my residence visa and family sponsorship will not be completed in the next 8 weeks.

I don't have alot of faith on our companies PRO's and this is why I ask regarding renewals.

Thanks...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

somanyquestions said:


> I'm currently here on an Employment Visa obtained by my company. My spouse will be coming on a Tourist Visa as she is NOT a passport holder from one of the 33 countries entitled to Vist Visa upon arrival. I understand the Tourist visa is 30 days and extendable once for another 30. Now the question, when the tourist visa expires, does the individual have to leave the country for 30 days before another tourist visa or a visit visa can be arranged? I'm just concerned my residence visa and family sponsorship will not be completed in the next 8 weeks.
> 
> I don't have alot of faith on our companies PRO's and this is why I ask regarding renewals.
> 
> Thanks...


yes, after it's been extended you do need to leave the country for 30 days, hence the reason there's a load of filipinos stuck on kish island at the moment...

However, 8 weeks is more than enough time to get your residency sorted out. It took me around 2, and I did all the running around myself. Just get to the immigration dept near trade centre early, 7am when they open, the rest is a breeze...


----------



## babylon (Oct 4, 2008)

somany,

I am in the exactsame position as you regarding the Mrs passport.

She is going to get a visitor visa from the UAE embassy in her home country and travel seperately to meet me in Dubai. 

I'm just hoping that she can get a VV, as neither I nor the company can sponser her. 
She has to get a hotel to be sponser and since I havn't been told where i'm staying yet I'm getting a touch nervous.

Have you already been through this process?


----------



## somanyquestions (Oct 18, 2008)

No, going through all of this now. Can your Mrs get a VV at UAE Embassy in her home country? I thought this was not possible. Although, I did read somewhere that when all the new VISA rules came out in July, you would be able to apply for a tourist visa yourself at your UAE embassy. Haven't heard anything since then however.

Its all very frustrating if you ask me.


----------



## babylon (Oct 4, 2008)

quote from UAE embassy website:



_Embassy of The UAE in London provides limited issuing service for visas. Primarily, it concerns visits of an official nature or certain types of business. Therefore, visas for general visits (including passengers in transit wishing to leave the transit area) are arranged through a sponsor in the UAE. Most major hotels are able to sponsor and arrange visas; however, the service should be requested well in advance. Some visitors have their visas arranged through companies with which they have contacts, or relatives resident in the UAE. 

IMPORTANT: The visa confirmation MUST be obtained before departure._

full link: 

http://www.uaeembassyuk.net/Eobtain_visa.htm


If you believe this then there should be no problem, as long as your hotel can act as sponser.
In my case, I will be staying in a hotel for the first month before I take an apartment, however I have not yet been told where I will be staying. 

I hope that wherever it is, they agree to sponser my wife.

Another thing to remember is that she must have a return ticket. This is important because if the company is paying for family airfares, they might only buy a one way ticket. Either make sure she gets an open return, or buy the return ticket yourself. A frient of mine got caught out this way before and his malaysian wife was not allowed into the country.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

somanyquestions said:


> Its all very frustrating if you ask me.


You aint seen nothing yet....


----------

